# This is why halos are a 'difficult' install [pics]



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So Matrix explains that you need a professional to install their lights. People conplain that they can't replace their factory lights after the install projectors or halos. Also grill issues. Well here's why:
First to install you have to remove the grille and old headlights and turnsignalls. The order is - turns first, then grille then headlights:








then if you look clisely you'll see that your grille attaches to two of these, one on the left, the other on the right:









With a pliars and some elbow grease pull and twist that part until the 4 tiny spot welds (each) crack off:








Then just plug in your halo/projector housing and tighten the nuts. Re-install the side marker, and push the grille back into place. It snaps in. Then wire the halos, and use my connector to attach the new lights to the old plug.

Seth

P.S. The door is covered in road salt. I'm getting the car washed tomorrow (well its 2 a.m., rather later today)


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job seth this will help alot of people. including me.
i was just wondering if you have any pics of the reinstallation of the grille, and if you could point to the mounting holes for the grill to.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hmm.. I dont get it. Did the thing you pulled off get screwed onto the projector housing? then you pop your grill into it once its secured to the projectors? 

Anyway. I wanna say thanks for this post and your wiring post that is going to help me alot in the near future, along with alot of other people.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, what's with all them lights, you sneakin in some rally when every one goes to sleep, LOL. Suuurrreeee that's road salt


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah that is allot of lights.... 

but the halos look great with the corners...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

damn youve been baja racing or something? you have more lights than a baseball stadium and your car looks like you've been chasing bin laden. with all the halo talk on this board and since they seem to be one of the most popular cosmetic mods along with bieng one of the hardest to install someone may need to make this a sticky when you get finished with all of the instructions.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OH, NOW I GET IT. the Grille snaps onto the headlights now....


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Does it? I could see how the top of the grill could snap into the top part of the headlight. Is that secure enough? Im still not sure if I get it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
If you look at the halo housing it has those two 'fingers' sticking out with rectangular holes in them. The grill mounts to this. 
To remove the grill you need a needle nose pliars. Just pinch the plugs in the 5 mounting points and the grill falls out (two by each headlamp, and one behind the 'nissan' emblem in the grille). Then just plug the grill back into its new mounts which are on the headlamps. Only the bottom mount is not used any more on each side. If you do have a 5mm clearance problem, just shave down where the grille meets the lower 'finger' on the headlamp with a nail file.

As for all the coments on the lights, well, I like good lighting at night. Fog lights I've needed for a while, and the dricing lights were an experiment to see if there is really a difference than with good brights. I first got them finally installed (mainly me with help from random shops to grind out the bumper for clearance) I'm not sure yet so I haven't had any experience. Plus since everyone says the beam pattern of the halo's suck, I have backup in bad situations. But seriously, everyone needs a good set of lights for the night. Now I got em.

Seth

P.S. On the highway at night its like a UFO probably. Plus now I can chase down cops.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, 
What I find is the most difficult part of the whole install is loosening the nuts that hold the headlamps on that are by the radiator, and tightening them again when the projecotr/halos are put in. There is no room for your fingers, let alone a ratchet.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Then just plug the grill back into its new mounts which are on the headlamps. Only the bottom mount is not used any more on each side. *


That's because you have a 98. On a 95-97 sentra/200sx style grille, those bottom clips would be used. in 98, nissan moved the lower clips up more towards the center (I think they planed the 98 sentra to have the 98 200sx grille as well, then they waited another year to put that grille on).


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *That's because you have a 98. On a 95-97 sentra/200sx style grille, those bottom clips would be used. *


thanks , that clears up everything for me


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Live and learn!!!!!!*

Bla Bla!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Great job and dont let them get you down about the rally lights! I was there to!!!! 150w candle power GE Aircraft landining lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Light up the night like day!!!!!!!!! I was there to.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Live and learn!!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Its not that hard and yet you flame others for doing stuff that is much more complicated? Whats the deal? *


Just out of curiosity, who is this meant for? Me or the others. I didn't see anyone flaming anyone here. 
Also what part is the 'complicated' part?
Either way, its all good.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Cool/cool...*

No worry's. I posted befor I read all the context....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hmmmm....those lights looks awful familiar!!  Lookin' good seth!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

still doesnt change my mind that halos are fucking gay


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Alls fair in love and the san francisco treat...ding ding.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *still doesnt change my mind that halos are fucking gay *


You know what... it might just be my dinner talking... or I might just be tired... but I think I've decided that I'm not going to tolerate this... yes, indeed, I have decided that. Also, I have decided that you're not going to act disrespectfully toward other members again. I hope you agree.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Where have you guys picked up your Halos? I was looking on ebay and some sellers say they are JDM and require some modification. Is that "modification" what is shown on this board, or are there some USDM that are different. Some sellers say JDM while others do not comment one way or the other. Any confirmation on this?

Also, I was thinking going the chrome halo route, considering I dont know what gunmetal would look like on my Silver Mint Sentra.

I agree with Samo, especially when you want to drop the f-bomb. Its not needed seriuously.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm.. Are those Halo worth getting?


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

I think that they are worth it, I am just curious if they are all JDM and need that kinda modification.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I got the halos. They look good but my stealth corners never came from september (Damn Nis-Knacks) Anyway they are definately worth it. Nice write up Seth.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can somebody post a pic from the halos installed in a 1999 sentra or 1998 200sx
tia


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You could just look at my other thread on 're-wiring halos', or check out my car in the members rides, or look at my signature of aftermarket parts for several different cars with halo/projectors.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

How long take to make tha installantion seth?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah but were did u acuire those nice halos from


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

So are all Halo Projectors JDM and requre this adapter modification?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

HCSsentra96 said:


> *So are all Halo Projectors JDM and requre this adapter modification? *


i think they do


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Seth so you actually figured out how to make the lights work...I was going to get these off Timbo too but I was too scared 

Nice work man....just make sure U never drive up behind me at night


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I hear allot of stories about bulbs blowing and not working right...
can we really trust these halo's... when on my home from a Nissan meet two months ago.. Two people had problems with them before we left to go home... one headlight went out on one of them. and the other set just was not working at all...

I don't know if it has to do with how they are installed or what but i am pretty worried about throwing these things on my car...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *I hear allot of stories about bulbs blowing and not working right...
> can we really trust these halo's... when on my home from a Nissan meet two months ago.. Two people had problems with them before we left to go home... one headlight went out on one of them. and the other set just was not working at all...
> 
> I don't know if it has to do with how they are installed or what but i am pretty worried about throwing these things on my car... *


I feel the same way.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had mine on for 5 months. No issues to report.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think you shouldnt have a problem, I got 2-3 months on mine with the bulbs they gave me. I like em more and more each day


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

maybe I will pick them up...

Plus I like the way they look with my 99 grill


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The install took about a half hour. 15 minutes to unscrew the factory lights, 5-10 minutes to get the old mounts off. The remaining time is aiming the new lights but that isn't really part of an 'install' since you can't do it at this time. You need to go out and drive around or find a long driveway with a wall aboutn 30 feet in front of you to aim the lights. 

As for lights blowing, thats because 
1) they may have screwed with their relays
2) they may have wired the harness funny to their battery
3) most likely: they touched the bulbs with their fingers. Oil from skin + high heat halogen = pop.

Seth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth, nice job. Do you have pics of the final install?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
There are a few in the re-wiring thread, and some in my sig. Here's a not-so-good one:










Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very nice seth...good job man. Damn I want that headlight/corner set-up  !!!


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Hey. Taking out that bracket that holds your grille, you will NOT be able to put back your stock headlights since there's no longer a bracket for your grille. There's a way to install the headlights without having to modify the car's body/chassis. I forgot how I did it cause it's been a while. If these halo's are the same style housing as the original Nis-Knacks headlights you can retain your OEM bracket and change the headlights back to stock along with the grill.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

instead of modifying the car, modify the headlight. pretty self-explanitory.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if you mod the headlights you'll get less resale on them if you wanna sell them to the next guy.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Not necessarily..Depends on who you sell it to..for some people it might be better to buy it already modified to keep the stock brackets so they don't have to deal with cutting off the OEM bracket..know what i mean? it can swing either way.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Just for the record, my brackets are still in one piece. All I have to do is put some real good epoxy on them, or have them re-spot welded on. I have kept them in the event that I want to put my old lights back in.

Seth


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, Just got my Halos, mossy corners, and my 98 grill. Wanted to ask you something Seth. I was messing with them today, in my room, just lining them up to see how they would fit. I see that the 98 grill doesnt sit flush with the halos. it seems im gonna have to dremel, the bottom clip holder thingy, of the grill. Thats fine I just wanna make sure that the light brackets do a good enough job at holding the grill flush and in place? From all the pics of seen recently of your car, it seems they do.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's normal. the 98 and 99 grille have different mounting points than the 95-97 (and nis-knacks chrome) grilles. B/c you have the 98 grille, only the top mounting brackets will work.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Alright, Gonna be great, front end is about to get a make over folks. Gotta break out the digi cam and finnaly take some pics. I wanna see what the black projectors with stock mosssy corner looks like, then I will probably open them up and make them stealth.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*JDM?*

Why dont you get some stain glass paint and do the inside of the lense with orange or yellow to give you the BMW/JDM look? I have been kicking that around since the inside of my Crystals have melted.....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Do you mean do a testors amber coat on the inside, or dye the lens orange?

Seth


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*help help help*

Not to resurrect a dead thread but I've run into a slight problem with the Halos. I bought these off another member and the grille supports are cut off- I believe he had a 98-99, while I have a 96. I haven't looked at the grille since this morning- when I first attempted to install these (got tired of fussing with those lower bolts on the stock headlights- they are were a PITA to reach with a wrench) and according to ur write-up, we hafta remove the brackets. SO now I'm at a loss as to what to do- if I remove the brackets, there won't be any support for the grill (unless there's a spot left *still not sure*), at the same time I want to install the Halos. 

Any advise on another method that might work or am I gonna hafta 'ghetto rig' the grille?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If the grill supports on the headlights are cut off, then they won't interfere with the OEM metal bracket grille supports, so they don't have to be removed.
Just pop on your headlights and leave the grill alone. The other member made your life a little easier.

Seth


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

I used a slighty different method when I installed mine so I could easily go back to OEM if I wanted to. What I did was cut off the top grill bracket from the headlights. Then, on the piece Seth said to remove, I used a pair of tin snips and cut the bracket out but left the top grill holders. The headlights fit right in and now the grill is held on by the bottomn headlight holders and the original top holders. Now if I ever swap out the halos I wont have to bother trying to get those pieces welded back on.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok I ran into a new problem. I have them installed but the beams seem to angle more towards the ground. The passanger headlight sits snuggly while the driver-side there's a gap in it...one so bad that if it moves, my corner light also comes out slightly  (didn't know there weren't any screws for the side of the headlights. At anyrate, I can't find the screws at the local auto store so I'm thinking of pulling them out of the stock headlights. How did you correct the angel of the lights?

BTW with the Halos I am currently using the stock corners.

I tried hooking up the LED ring to my turns and they flash whenever I put my blinkers on (I really don't like that) while the regular blinkers/parking lights won't work. I think I'm going to wire it to a switch for something different.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

If the LED ring blinks that means you tapped into the wrong wire from the corners. There are three wires in the corner harness. One is ground, one is high for regular lights, and one is high for turn signal (blinker). The ground wire is black. Connect that to the white wire of the LED ring. The best way to figure out which of the other wires is which, is to remove the connector from the corner socket. Turn the lights on so the corners should be lit. Check the pins to chasis ground. Whichever one has voltage is the one you want. Mine are wrapped up or Id go check what color the wire was but I beleive it was red with a blue stripe. Or I guess in your case just connect it to the other non-black wire.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'm confused about why your headlights aren't secure. The OEMa and aftermarket assemblies have 4 threaded bolts that come out the back, with 4 nuts you secure these to the frame of the car. The headlight barely moves when the 4 bolts are secure.
As far as aiming, just twist the aiming screws.

Seth


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Hmm,
> I'm confused about why your headlights aren't secure. The OEMa and aftermarket assemblies have 4 threaded bolts that come out the back, with 4 nuts you secure these to the frame of the car. The headlight barely moves when the 4 bolts are secure.
> As far as aiming, just twist the aiming screws.
> 
> Seth


Seth,
I am installing mine now and the inner bulb housing is hitting the mounting braket. The headlight has a raised lip and a black rubber bulb cover and this interfers with the bracket you screw the inner nuts on to.
Did you have this problem, and is this the problem the other guy is having. BTW mine has two studs and two holes for bolts at the side. 
Thanks Ian.


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a B14 with projector lights (I think they are the same as yours) but I had to cut in the corners a little, and my grille only snaps into the middle piece and wont snap into the head lights. Any Ideas on how to get them to snap into the headlights?

-ShawN-


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

B14Boost said:


> I have a B14 with projector lights (I think they are the same as yours) but I had to cut in the corners a little, and my grille only snaps into the middle piece and wont snap into the head lights. Any Ideas on how to get them to snap into the headlights?
> 
> -ShawN-


I removed the grill support brackets so I can use the headlight brakets.
My car was backed into by some 4x4 PU looking at the damage.
I followed the info I found here in the forums, and I decided to drill out the spot welds. This turned out to be difficult as the spot weld is very hard and my drills are old or soft or something. But I can replace them if i have to with bolts or pop rivits ( I used 3/16 but this is a bit small) 
I have not got as far as trying to install to the grill to the headlights, hope this is not a problem for me to. Will let you know when I get that far. may look with them off at lunch and let you know sooner


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

B14Boost said:


> I have a B14 with projector lights (I think they are the same as yours) but I had to cut in the corners a little, and my grille only snaps into the middle piece and wont snap into the head lights. Any Ideas on how to get them to snap into the headlights?
> 
> -ShawN-


Yes mine are the same.... 
the plastic clip will not hold. Looks to me like the plastic brackets are sufficiently thicker that the clip will not expand and grab. So options are to shorten the clip finders some or to thin the headlight bracket.. I will shorten the clip fingers....
BTW did you have the problem I am asking about with the bulb/light cover hitting the support closest to the radiator, not the grill brackets, the one where the two nuts go next to the radiator.
Thanks Ian.....


----------



## Shinster305 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Hella lights*

Seth, 
I checked out ure home page and i was wondering if the Hella FF200 Driving Lamps were easy to install. I live in Miami and the 3 hurricanes we got in two months made me think that i should get some extra lighting.


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Seth thanks for the effort. It helped me alot. :thumbup:


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

how do you remove the stock headlights??.... i tried removing them and i couldnt

want to put in my halos :'(, the screws i see in back are for aiming :-x


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

click this link, i explain it all here


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

thanx alot pete i see it, just went outside. rusted like hell. will need to goto hardware store and buy some new bolts for it.

question. whats holding the other side? the part where the corner light is? does that just come right off? after the the 2 screws near grill? and how would the new halos fit in there?

[edit]

found the 2 screws on corner light side

dam they hid those nicely


thanx for all your help!!!


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

dam the inner screws dont wan come out.....

and if dremel that piece off the headlights will render unusable for when i wan sell car

i could always buy replacement ones off ebay....

unless theres a way to dremel it out so the headlight can still be mounted...

howd u dremel it out pete?..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if there's some rust, I suggest you sand it or steel brush the rust off with a rotary tool and paint over the bare metal. It'll save you more greif later down the road.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

does anyone know how to connect the wires?
there are three connectors, 2 of them with the white/blue/black wires goes to the halos, but there is the third one that is brown/tan/green.
I bought the 9003 connecter which has blue/white/balack wires, but how does all these things connect?
and for the angel eye(the halo ring) under it are red and white wires. Where does that connect to.
I read the nissamperformancemag thing, but doesnt clearly tell you step by step.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well the little teeny halo lights go to your parking lamp (in the turn signal housing). If you hit the parking lamp, it will go on with parking lamps. If you use the turn signalls it will go on with the turn signalls. If you do both, it will be on, and blink with the turn signalls.

The 3 main lines correspond with the 3 lines in your headlight harness, high, low, ground.

Seth


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

still confused. I do not want to connect my halos to my turn signal to make it blink with my turn light. Just want them on with my head lights, so i have to connect them to my parking light?

On the harness there are 3 sockets. two of them (with blue/white/black) are connected to the halo headlight and there is this thrid one. It has brown/tan/ green wireing. what do i use that part for?

I read the nissan performance mag, but i get morre confused every time i read it. I bought this 9003 connector (which i need) and the connector has the same color wires ( blue/white/black) I know i have to slice something....but I dont want to cut the wrong wire and explode my car.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i didnt even use the harness that came with the halos.. i wired them to my stock harness.. and i wired my halos to my parking lamps.. i will get pictures and post them later today to show how i wired them... works much better IMO.. and when you hit the high beams only the high beams come on, not both...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

james120 said:


> does anyone know how to connect the wires?
> there are three connectors, 2 of them with the white/blue/black wires goes to the halos, but there is the third one that is brown/tan/green.
> I bought the 9003 connecter which has blue/white/balack wires, but how does all these things connect?
> and for the angel eye(the halo ring) under it are red and white wires. Where does that connect to.
> I read the nissamperformancemag thing, but doesnt clearly tell you step by step.


OK 
The angle eye's have to be wired to the parking light wiring. So when you turn on the lights the halo will come on. 
So you wire this to the side marker lamps. so connect the red white to the high side of the parking lamp. Do not wire this to the turn signal. 
You have to tell the relay to turn on the high and low lamps. The third plug after you connect the new halo head lamps connects to the headlamp wiring on the car. so the plug that would plug into the headlamp now plugs into the halo wiring. I made a connector from an old bulb. 
it sounds like you purchased one. 
Finally I should say make sure you connect the power leads to the battery terminal. 
Some people here say it is better to re-wire the whole thing, whole tamale etc, but I am very impressed with the halo wiring. its a lower gauge and nicely done so you can have low beam and when you turn on the high beam you have the high beam and low beam on together. if you don't want this remove the diode from the connector, but I like it !!! 
I also should comment that the new halo's are much better than the 7 yr old stock lamps. I am fed up with people putting the halo's down as no good. mine are much better than the old old stock lamps..... 

Yea !!!


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

i need picture of how to connect the 9003 to the harness that is included. and I need a picture of where the red/white wired for the angle eye is connected to the park lamp. Then from there, I think ill be able to do it myself...


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Thread revive. Um how should i do the connecting if I want this: Angels on all the time, from the moment I turn the first click on the light control and even into high beam usage, normal driving beam is the inside ones right, and then I want the high beams to be all 3 lights together, just cause I want the most light possible. But would doing this blow any fuses? I've been reading these threads about wiring and theres all this stuff on making harnesses, splicing, and connecting this to that to OEM to aftermarket oh my god it gives me a head ache. Whats even worse is that none of the pictures work anymore. Whats so bad about using the wiring and harness that the Halos come with. Wouldn't that make life so much easier?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Targatheory said:


> Thread revive. Um how should i do the connecting if I want this: Angels on all the time, from the moment I turn the first click on the light control and even into high beam usage, normal driving beam is the inside ones right, and then I want the high beams to be all 3 lights together, just cause I want the most light possible. But would doing this blow any fuses? I've been reading these threads about wiring and theres all this stuff on making harnesses, splicing, and connecting this to that to OEM to aftermarket oh my god it gives me a head ache. Whats even worse is that none of the pictures work anymore. Whats so bad about using the wiring and harness that the Halos come with. Wouldn't that make life so much easier?


Well I used the harness and it has a definite advantages. 
The lights are fused through the harness NOT the nissan fuse and wires. You only use the Nissan fuse and wiring for turning on the relay to turn on the lights. Biggest problem is connecting to the Headlamp Hi and Low, the plug provided with mine did not plug into the headlight socket, so you either use Splicers or cut off the plug and hard wire or make a plug from a headlight bulb, which is what i did. 
If you wire the Halo's as recommended they are "on" with your side marker lamps. So this will work as you want. if you want on with ignition you will have to wire to a suitable power source, like the Acc line. 
On the harness is a Diode. Remove this when you are installing and testing. Once you have everything working if you install the diode for all the lights come on when on Hi-beam. This is a standard feature on my Halo's harness. Very handy. 
Think mine is low beam on outer light, halo is on main beam so when on Lo you can see halos. Look to see what lamp your halos are around.
Hope this helps. 
Good Luck......


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Oh so you can choose whether you want the outside or inside to be the normal driving lights? That'd be cool, Outside=normal with the Halo ring on, So you can always see it. Sweet. And then Inside=highbeam, plus the Halo around it, and the Outside lights. That would be my ideal setup now. But really, reading all this wiring shit is confusing. I don't even know wat a diode looks like, I don't know how to ground wires, i'm not too good at splicing wires, I dont wanna "make my own harness". I would really appreciate pics from anyone of their installation process. Thanks.


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

bringing this thread back from the dead.
i bought halos recently and the connector on them is for 9003 my car has the 9007 on them. the seller told me they would work for this car but obviously it doesnt fit. do is there an adapter for this problem?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is a write up somewhere to show you how to hook up your halos.

try searching for a while it in there.

that or try searching on sr20forum.com for the write up as well


----------



## voulo5 (Jul 13, 2008)

its all good i just modded them into my car with a few hard problems but its almost complete thanx for the reply


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Basically, you can always just get the correct adapter at the local auto parts store and just splice them into the OEM harness. It's the cleanest this way.

Seth


----------

